# Rogers Sim Card



## dangrs (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced problems with getting your contacts off of a rogers sim card onto the Iphone. I cannot seem to find the procedure for doing this. Can anyone help?

K


----------



## bub2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

On my Macbook, I had to sync all my old contacts to the Mac's Address book, and sync those through iTunes. The iPhone did not read any contacts off my sim.
Not sure how it works on windows.


----------



## dangrs (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks. I do use windows. I'm still trying to figure out how to put music on my iphone. lol Contacts are very important too. How do you sync?


----------



## bub2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

In iTunes, there's other tabs at the top... For some reason, the music tab was unchecked by default. 
I think windows uses outlook/outlook express...


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

iPhone doesn't support SIM contacts, so you need to sync your contacts with an older Rogers phone & your Mac. Most have some kind of iSync support.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm on a mac now so can't remember 100%, but I think in the iTunes sync options you can make it sync your contacts and calendar from outlook. Is that what you're using?


----------

